# Scan-speak Discovery 820013 6" Autosound System



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Has anyone checked out the new Scan-speak Discovery 820013 6" Autosound System being sold at Madisound? It comes with 19 mm ring dome tweeters and discovery fiberglass cone midrange drivers.


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have looked at those as well. But haven't seen any comments on them


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

look pretty good-shame they don't publish a response chart. Fs on the tweeter is nice and low-wonder how far up the mid will extend?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I've wondered what tweeter that is, cause it seems that they don't sell it separately. I was gonna call and ask about that set w/o the crossover.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Doubt they do such a kit or it would have been listed. If you're going active I'd just research indiviual drivers or bin off the x-overs, knowing the tweeter's resonant freq of 1000Hz means you'll need to cross above 2Khz to be safe and play from there.


----------



## coobah (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah and the other question is... will it sound nice crossed from 2k?

I remember my experience with the big Vifa ring-radiator (XT25TG or so) which (on paper) seemed to have the possibility to play from 2kHz but like this it didn't sound nice at all.
When I cut it from 3,15 (12dB) it was MUCH better then.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Probaly not-they cross at 3000Hz with the passive network provided IIRC, though ulotimately the install will govern where the best x-over freq is for the driver-"on paper" anything above 2000Hz is a starting point:

From parts express site (not definitive, but helpful nonetheless):

How Should I Go About Choosing a Crossover Frequency?

It is important to remember that a crossover does not abruptly cut off all response above or below the crossover point, therefore the drivers and crossover point should be chosen such that the drivers' response is still useable above and below the cutoffs. There are many rules of thumb for deciding where to make your crossover, discretion as a designer is very important. Below are many of the criteria that are used in making a decision. Tweeter resonant frequency. The greatest source of distortion in tweeters occurs at and around the resonant frequency. For this reason, the crossover point should be chosen to keep the tweeter from producing significant output at its Fs. Classically, the phrase is to keep the crossover "double the Fs."
A more helpful suggestion is that for a 12 dB/octave crossover, the crossover point should be at 1-1/2 to 2 octaves about Fs. Using an 18 or 24dB/octave slope, the crossover point can be 1 to 1-1/2 octaves above Fs.
There are many other factors that leave room for flexibility in the above generalizations. Variations can include driver excursion capabilities, driver damping, and the use of additional crossover components to control the resonance. The symptoms of a crossover point that is too close to the resonant frequency are distortion in the midrange and an overall gritty or harsh sound.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

old thread, but here are the individual full spec pdfs for the woofer and tweeter.

http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/r1904-613001.pdf

http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/16w-4434g00.pdf


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow-you can see why they cross them at 3K in the comp kit, never seen a FR nose dive like that on a tweeter!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

typical xt19 nose dive. 

Its seems designed to have the tweets on axis and mids off axis.


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

tyroneshoes said:


> typical xt19 nose dive.
> 
> Its seems designed to have the tweets on axis and mids off axis.


...which is what a car installation will be like. Correct?


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone have tried this? any reviews?


----------



## Jani X (Sep 10, 2009)

Late answer coming up!

The mid is great in a supersolid 60hz-3k door-install, just needs a bit taming at 1-2k range on the passenger side  
Tweeter is small and needs, of course, to be crossed closer to 4k to not to sound harsh IMO. Maybe 3k with a 24db slope. But it is a seriously great sounding 3/4" scanspeak-tweeter.

I think this set is very good. Costs around 450$ here.


----------

